
Show HN: Maximus Adonis – A Fitter You is a text message away - scott_usa
https://www.maximusadonis.com/workout-planner
======
scott_usa
Overview:

On the list of who you should share your cell phone number with, I believe a
personal trainer would make the cut, but just barely. There is a gap in the
fitness market between X) working out with no knowledge and Y) having a
personal trainer with you in the gym. I would like this service to bridge the
gap between X->Y.

Maximus Adonis is a “app-less” service that a user interacts with via text
message. A user 1) plans a workout 2) works out 3) logs the workout 3) reviews
their workout data for insight and repeats the process. Steps 1-3 can be
driven by the Maximus Adonis personal trainer.

This Specific Page:

Today I am showing you the workout planner section of the site but I am open
to feedback on everything.

The workout planner kicks an email off to the user with an embedded calendar
invitation. On a computer, adding the invitation to a calendar works pretty
well. From a smart phone, not so much.

As the time of the planned workout gets closer, the user will be sent a
workout reminder via text message, which is where I believe the value of the
service begins. I think that knowing a human is going to see whether or not
you logged your workout will increase your commitment to actually work out.

------
swan3267
This is a great concept. May need some tweaks to make it completely mobile as
most people are recording all activities on that. I would sign up with a
social media trainer to see all the things they offer and make sure they are
part of the basic model.

